# filtration



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

went to look @ filters today and a lady that worked at a local fish store told me to go with a Eheim filter for my 55gal tank. what do yall personally think which filter would be best?

I took these pics at a petsmart

this first one hangs inside the tank and releases the water back at the top and bottom with like powerheads and down the center with a vertical bar that like sprays it back in the tank.

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=f1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/f1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

the second is one that just hangs off the back of the tank

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=f2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/f2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

and the third of course is the Eheim

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=f3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/f3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

so what do yall think? the first one is like $80 the second is $75 and the Eheim is $150 at petsmart and $100 at that fish store


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

the emperor 400 is a great filter if you want a canister i would go with a Rena though they are cheaper than fluval and extremely quiet


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

I have the Fluval U2 for my 30 gallon and I love it. It's very quiet and easy to clean.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

it depends how much you want to spend...i would go with the 80$ one


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

cool thanks for the advice.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

the emperor filters are great. theyre extreamly quiet. i might also want to recommend the penguin bio-wheel filters. the store probably has them. happy shopping.


----------

